# My black eyed fish?!?!?



## CatfishALore11 (Mar 30, 2013)

So one day I was at petsmart looking through the fish when I saw it. I saw a cool baloon bellied molly and bought two on an impulse buy. Later I took some time to check out my little baby and he had a black eye?!?!?! Is this some kind of disease or something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you post a picture of it? It would help us figure out what's going on.


----------



## CatfishALore11 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry but I'm in Cali for the week but I can describe it.... My little girl is an orange ballon bellied molly she is fine except for one eye on one side it's eye is all black and on the other eye it's perfectly normal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatfishALore11 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wait I found a picture that looks just like it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you post the picture or the link where you found it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatfishALore11 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm new at this and I don't know how to post a pic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatfishALore11 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Balloon Molly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatfishALore11 (Mar 30, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

If your mollie looks exactly like the picture then there is nothing wrong with him/her.


----------



## CatfishALore11 (Mar 30, 2013)

Then why is one eye different then the other
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

It's a color pattern. Just natural pigmentation.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Although it is possible that it could be ammonia poisoning if it is the one eye. Is your tank cycled?


----------



## CatfishALore11 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah my tank is cycled but that could be possible caus my tanks dirty but thx guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pete10108 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi there I know this is an very old post but can one help me with this fish.

He/she has only got this over night and very slow but all my other fish are fine.


----------

